# Best pedals for cyclocross?



## MarvinK

I'm new to cyclocross and trying to decide if I should give another style of pedals a chance. I use SPDs (540s) on my mountain bikes--and they haven't ever been a problem in mud. Then again, I'm not hoping on & off my bike a lot... so I suspect it could be more of an issue with cyclocross. Crank Brothers, Time & Look all seem to be more mud-friendly. They're all less weight, too.. but I'm not as concerned about that. Any opinions on what's best?


----------



## shapelike

Cranks Bros are nice except they don't last.
Time are nice except they're heavy.
Look are nice except they don't work.

I opted for heavy.


----------



## mr_pitiful

Cranks clear mud really well and if you clean and lube them, they last as long as anything else. SPD don't. I've used both many times as well as Frogs. My advice is go for the Cranks.


----------



## Gripped

Get the 970 or 770 Shimano pedals. They will last forever and clear mud acceptably well. I keep rebuilding Crank Bros. I was recently left pedaling 12 miles back home on a spindle that wasn't attached to the pedal body. Not fun. Next year I'm switching over to SPD.


----------



## FondriestFan

Gripped said:


> Get the 970 or 770 Shimano pedals. They will last forever and clear mud acceptably well. I keep rebuilding Crank Bros. I was recently left pedaling 12 miles back home on a spindle that wasn't attached to the pedal body. Not fun. Next year I'm switching over to SPD.


Completely agree. I just switched to SPD from Time Atac. Very happy with the change.


----------



## shapelike

[Not a loaded question]

Why'd you switch from ATACs to SPDs? You cite durability and mud clearning, and in my experience thats what Time pedals are know for. Big weight reduction or ... ?


----------



## thighmaster

I just switched from Atac to SPD and still use both, but the SPDs are just a little better. Just by design there is less gunk to stick to places and they are just a tiny bit easier to get in. I will continue to swtich to SPD, it's better.


----------



## velociped jones

i'd recommend sticking with the shimanos and see if indeed they are a problem getting into and out of. if so, then i'd go with the time atac aliums.


----------



## ZoomBoy

velociped jones said:


> i'd recommend sticking with the shimanos and see if indeed they are a problem getting into and out of. if so, then i'd go with the time atac aliums.


I agree. If the SPDs are working for you now stick with them. I voted ATACs only because that is my preference but YMMV.

Jeff


----------



## limba

Eggs, XTR or Times. Those are your choices. Times are heavy and there's too much float for me. You have to twist your foot further than I want to to get out of them. Eggs are great but you will break them at some point. I broke the pedal body off the spindle too. My next pedals will be XTR.


----------



## tahoefreerider

It depends very much on where you live and what the cross courses are like there. I used to live in California where it's sunny and warm and the courses are mostly grass and dry packed dirt. In those sort of conditions, it doesn't really matter what pedals you use. I now live in Seattle where the weather is just a little bit different and Shimanos just don't work as well as Times in the mud. Many people may say that they like Shimanos better than Times (in my experience most of these people have never tried Times) but there is no question that TImes perform better in the mud, and what good does saving a few grams do if you can't get clipped in? As for eggbeaters, its already been stated, but their durability is definitely not where it should be. I also prefer a little bigger platform when you're getting on and off the bike so many times.


----------



## Crank-a-Roo

I have been using Time Pedals on my mountain bikes and cyclocross bikes for years and I never had problem with them. I live and ride in Vancouver BC.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

I love my Time ATACs. I've tried the Alium and the ROC ATAC and prefer the Alium - it's simpler, and I damaged the metal skid plate things on my ROC ATACs last season. I bent them back into place, but sooner or later I'm sure I'll tear them off and start taking chunks out of the resin; my Aliums are ten years old and going strong, bevels from dragging on asphalt included.

Some of the racers around Seattle use Pam cooking spray on their SPDs to improve the mud clearing. I've heard it'll peel the paint off your frame, so you'd need to decide whether a pretty bike or clipping in at the top of a muddy run-up is more important.


----------



## MarvinK

Nobody likes Look? Seems like it has all the advantages of Time, but weight closer to Eggs....


----------



## jroden

I think pedals are a lousy place to worry about weight, especially for cross. Bearing durability on the eggbeaters is poor unless you pump them with grease and they are a little skittery to pedal unclipped. They are easy to clip in usually. I'm trying the spd's this year, the more expensive ones seem to be much higher quality then the 500 somethings I have on the pit bike, the bearings are already grinding on one of them. I used the atacs for years and found them to be a very high quality pedal even in the cheaper models but had trouble getting them to play nice with my Sidi soles.

Any of those three is a good pedal, I wouldn't overpay for the eggbeaters nor would I buy the candy model.


----------



## dasams

jroden said:


> I wouldn't overpay for the eggbeaters nor would I buy the candy model.


Why not buy the candy's? I'm giving them a hard look. dave


----------



## colinr

dasams said:


> Why not buy the candy's? I'm giving them a hard look. dave


Durability. Reliability.

To preemptively respond to the eggbeater lovers:

*No, I don't want to maintain or rebuild my pedals regularly to keep them working.

*Crank Bros will replace my broken pedals for free, but that doesn't change the fact that DNFing from a broken pedal sucks.


----------



## mr_pitiful

This thread has grown tiresome. I'm off to read some Mac vs. PC banter on another forum.

In the mean time I am removing all pedals from all of my bikes and inserting wooden sticks into the holes.


----------



## MarvinK

mr_pitiful said:


> ...In the mean time I am removing all pedals from all of my bikes and inserting wooden sticks into the holes.


...sorry, it won't let me update the choices on the poll, but I guess you should probably vote for 'other'

I'm sticking with SPDs unless they prove to be a problem with mud.


----------



## goneskiian

I thought I replied to this earlier today but I think I got booted because the server was overloaded.

Anyway.... I've got the Look Quartz on as of Friday. It may be that I have yet to get used to them but I had a rough time getting into them this weekend. Especially on Sunday after the long beach run.

I was on some XT SPD's the week prior and I feel like it was easier for me to adapt to them quickly. 

I think part of the problem is that there isn't that reassuring "CLICK" that lets me know I'm in. 

On the positive side, they are certainly a very stable platform when engaged. No rocking motion here with the fine tuning you can do to get your shoe sole right onto the pedal. 

I'll give these some more time but so far I'm a little frustrated and not totally impressed.

Cheers!


----------



## jroden

dasams said:


> Why not buy the candy's? I'm giving them a hard look. dave


I have a set, i stuck them on the MTB after i decided i did not like them as a cross pedal. I found the little plastic platform to be slippery and no advantahe over the regular pedals. They are not bad either, just not any better than the regular eggbeaters.

I see them on closeout a lot


----------



## JamieM

I've been riding Times on the MTB and cross bikes for quite awhile now. Just got a new set for the cross bike and didn't even think about trying something else.

That said, I have to say I'm a little surprised at the poll results. I didn't think the ATACs would be doing that well.


----------



## MarvinK

Anyone actually have mud problems with SPDs, or are the Eggs just popular for weight savings? I know SPDs used to suck at mud, but it sounds like newer designs work fine?


----------



## thighmaster

I finally had problems on Saturday with SPD. The mud packed on enough as I could not clip in on the final lap. I think the beaters would have had more clearance.


----------



## MarvinK

Probably going to pick up some crank bros this week... didn't want to try them the day before a race.


----------



## wunlap togo

Eggbeaters!

Best pedal in the mud, that doesn't seem to be disputed.

I feel that since you pretty much HAVE to be clipped in to pedal them, they are an advantage- you're forced to learn to click in quickly and consistently, which is an advantage over users of platform-type pedals who might pedal a few revs with one or both feet unclipped.

The cleat can also be engaged toe first or heel first. I use a kind of "scissor" technique and clip both feet simultaneously, which I don't think you can do on platform-type pedals.

They take a bit more care than times and spd, but it only takes a few minutes to service them. Good customer support too!


----------



## goneskiian

goneskiian said:


> I thought I replied to this earlier today but I think I got booted because the server was overloaded.
> 
> Anyway.... I've got the Look Quartz on as of Friday. It may be that I have yet to get used to them but I had a rough time getting into them this weekend. Especially on Sunday after the long beach run.
> 
> I was on some XT SPD's the week prior and I feel like it was easier for me to adapt to them quickly.
> 
> I think part of the problem is that there isn't that reassuring "CLICK" that lets me know I'm in.
> 
> On the positive side, they are certainly a very stable platform when engaged. No rocking motion here with the fine tuning you can do to get your shoe sole right onto the pedal.
> 
> I'll give these some more time but so far I'm a little frustrated and not totally impressed.
> 
> Cheers!


Update on my use of the Look Quartz's. I went for a few road rides and felt like my cleats where too far forward for the Looks. After moving them back a good full cm they're easier to get clipped into. 

I also talked to quite a few people after that race with the super long sandy beach run and most folks had issues getting back into their pedals. 

So...I guess the jury's still out but these new Looks are starting to "look" like a good option.

I'm still not going to vote for them as the BEST though. Not yet.

Cheers!


----------



## Grivooga

I like my Candys and Eggbeaters. I usually prefer the Candys for longer rides if the cleat is attached without the spacer because though the tread interference makes them harder to clip in they're just more comfortable and feel more connected once you're in. With the spacer they're pretty much the same as Eggbeaters but occasionally the cage will be spun so that you miss the clip in if you're in a hurry. That said I still use Candys on my mountain bike and cross bike (which doubles with slicks as my commuter/road bike). I'd like to try a higher-level Eggbeater than the MXRs I tried experimentally for the cross bike but the cost is just too much and the Candy SLs I have work just fine 99% of the time so long as devilish phosphate rich mud isn't involved. The MXRs worked great while they were on the bike but after a few hundred miles they felt wobbly and I didn't trust them to last. They were super-cheap though.

I like the Crank Bros pedals a hell of a lot more than the entry-level SPDs that came on my current mountain bike and the old ones I used for a little while way back in the late 90's. My old pedals had retention issues (too much tension you couldn't get out, too little and you'd accidentally unclip constantly, and there didn't seem to be a hapy middle ground anywhere) and would have fits once they got clogged up with lovely Florida sand. The M505s that came on my current bike just felt weird after using Candys and Eggbeaters so long, not enough float for my liking. I understand the better SPDs are a big improvement though, but I've never used them.

Nothing that anyone rides with seems to clear the disgusting green mud that's present on the more technical singletrack around me though. They're all built on abandoned phosphate quarries because that's the only way we get technical terrain in Central Florida. The grenish-grey mix of sand and mud sticks in big globs with lots of small suspended rocks and it's slick despite having a consistency closer to silly-putty. The trailbeds are usually rock-armored enough in the low spots that it's rideable. The problem comes when you put a foot down outside of the trail bed (which happens alot when using a cross bike on trail better suited for my twin boinger), that stuff is just disgusting.


----------



## MarvinK

How long before Speedplay releases the pedals they've been prototyping for quite a while?


----------



## marsh283

I'm considering moving from candy's to egg beaters, had some trouble clipping back in this past weekend, and it is not a new problem, thats for sure. Talked to some people and they recommended Egg beaters. Anyone have extras they want to sell me?


----------



## moonmoth

Could someone explain why the outer axles of the pedals on Katie Compton's bike are "super-glued"?


----------



## WadePatton

MarvinK said:


> Probably going to pick up some crank bros this week... didn't want to <break> them the day before a race.


seriously--i'd get two pair. one for practice/training and the other for _race day only_. that way, maybe you'll not have to run all the way in or have surgery to remove your gonads from you lungs.

somebody breaks an eggwhooper at every race i attend.


----------



## mr_pitiful

I on the other hand have never seen this happen.


----------



## mr_pitiful

moonmoth said:


> Could someone explain why the outer axles of the pedals on Katie Compton's bike are "super-glued"?



They own stock in Supergluecorp?


----------



## WadePatton

mr_pitiful said:


> I on the other hand have never seen this happen.


aye, you will bro, you will.

cheers


----------



## MarvinK

OK... maybe it was my shoes or something, but I can seriously not imagine why Crank Bros are so popular. They didn't have the same problems as SPD in mud, but they SUCK to get in to ALL the time... rather than just in mud. I gave up after 2 weeks.

Just got some Time ATAC pedals tonight... and already can get in those MUCH easier than the Crank Bros Candy pedals after 2 weeks of practice. I guess weight and cost are big factors, but I can definitely say I would pick the ATAC pedals every time over the horrible Candy pedals!!


----------



## 6was9

WadePatton said:


> aye, you will bro, you will.
> 
> cheers


Here is a better picture:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features...net-bike-stevens-cyclocross-carbon-team/93627

Supposedly for better grip.


----------



## EvilScience

MarvinK said:


> OK... maybe it was my shoes or something, but I can seriously not imagine why Crank Bros are so popular. They didn't have the same problems as SPD in mud, but they SUCK to get in to ALL the time... rather than just in mud. I gave up after 2 weeks.
> 
> Just got some Time ATAC pedals tonight... and already can get in those MUCH easier than the Crank Bros Candy pedals after 2 weeks of practice. I guess weight and cost are big factors, but I can definitely say I would pick the ATAC pedals every time over the horrible Candy pedals!!



It may be a cleat/spacer issue. I find that setting up shoes for the Candys is a little harder than eggbeaters, and sometimes you need a spacer or two, possible a little trimming of the shoe sole. I've been using the Candys successfully for MTB for 5 years, and recently for 'cross. No problems with any of the 3 sets I own, and I'm only now having some mechanical trouble with the oldest (5 years) pair. Despite all the naysayers, they are working for me, and seem to be holding up to all-weather use just fine.


----------



## ooboohabanero

flats with new strapless clips...


----------



## MarvinK

EvilScience said:


> It may be a cleat/spacer issue. I find that setting up shoes for the Candys is a little harder than eggbeaters...


I had heard the same thing, but given the horrible luck I had with the Candy that I've never had with any other road or mtb pedals... I didn't want to spend more money to find out it wasn't a setup issue and I just couldn't get used to a slide in entry.... and I didn't think I should have to mess with a bunch of spacers. It's the main reason I didn't get the Quartz, too. SPDs just work--and so far the Time ATACs have, too. I'm much happier with these pedals.


----------



## wibly wobly

My new XT spuds are working pretty well, including no clogging issues running through mud. They're much, much better then the old spds


----------



## MarvinK

Anyone tried the 2011 Crank Bros--especially Candy w/Metal platform?


----------



## Grivooga

I'll be watching. They look really interesting. I'd been very happy with my CB pedals until I got my most recent set of Candy SLs for my MTB. They've been nothing but trouble. Very discouraging. I just rebuilt them. If they keep giving me trouble I'll probably be looking at Times for the future. The new CB pedals look like they probably solve most of my issues though. Will take a year or two for them to filter down to my budget though.


----------



## biminyrd

I rode with spd's until about 12 years ago I was racing in colorado, and sand got stuck in my cleat, I had trouble getting in, then at the next barrier I couldn't unclip, hit the ground, and bought a pair or time pedals the next day.


----------



## dapperdan

As I read this thread it got me thinking, so i started out on Times, had no issues but swapped to Egg beaters, thought they were the pedal to have, until i kept breaking them, had SL's and 3 Ti's ( 2 Ti's w/Ti spindle) had issues with them all breaking Got sick of sending them in for repair constantly so went with new XTR's and couldn't be happier. Just my .02


----------



## tednugent

I always wondered how people break crank brothers pedals? I ride Candy pedals on both the MTB and cross... and being a heavier rider...

and the MTB... crashed numerous times in rock gardens without issues....


----------



## atpjunkie

6was9 said:


> Here is a better picture:
> 
> Compton's Crankbrothers Egg Beater 4ti Pedals Are Covered With "Krazy Glue And Colorado Sand" To Provide A Little Extra Grip Underfoot. Photos | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> Supposedly for better grip.


in intramural broom ball in college my team was dominant. No one could figure it out but we crushed everybody. Nobody ever figured out a thin layer of shoe goop liberally sprinkled with silica sand (used for boat decks) was why we ran so well on ice


----------



## GDeAngelo

I use the egg beaters, but when **** gets super sticky I think the Time atac is the best with thick mud.


----------



## T0mi

I rode on spd for years and switched to time attac last year. Happy owner of the time attac. There was nothing really wrong with SPD, very durable pedals but I like a bit better the time attac with more lateral float.

I haven't seen a system that doesn't get harder to clip on with sticky mud.


----------



## ms6073

MarvinK said:


> I know SPDs used to suck at mud, but it sounds like newer designs work fine?


The answer kind of depends on the consistency of the mud. I started the 2011/2012 season on the new XTR M980 pedals and the first weekend of racing was the USGP in Madison were we got rain on Sunday resulting in a goupy, thick muck that easily clogged the M980's on my race bike but not the M970's on my pit bike. Went back to M970's and a month later was again racing in thick, clay like mud in Fort Collins and while there was some accumulation, I could still clip in/out. Jump to the 2012 Masters Worlds and after rain/sleet/snow/ice, there was soup and goup and the M970's worked reasonably well were as a team mate who opted for M980s found his pedals completely clogged with mud after the first lap and with long lines and only one power washer running, he was only able to pit and and afterwards said he would have probably been better off with flats under those conditions.


----------



## sslos

I've been running SPDs for the past year, but just made the switch back to TImes (which I used for about 5 years right after they came out.)
I found that the XTs clogged pretty easily, the 530s less so.
However, both clogged completely as soon as snow is present.
A decade ago when I lived and raced in Colorado the ATACs fared well- we'll see how they do here in Idaho!

Los


----------



## Corndog

The new Time pedals look quite nice. Decent price and much better weight than the old gen. I'm tempted to get some. 

I have ran SPD for the last two seasons of CX with decent luck. I've got the M980 XTR and some older 770XT pedals. The 980's suck in THICK mud. They do quite well in wet/soupy stuff. The 770 are much better in the thick stuff. 

I have however killed 3 sets of the XTR pedals. Shimano replaced them all, but it is still a hassle. My newer sets are holding up much better, so I think shimano made a running change in the pedals. 

My wife races with eggs. I still keep a spare set of them in the tool box and an old pair of shoes with egg cleats installed, incase it is a really nasty day.


----------



## sslos

Corndog said:


> The new Time pedals look quite nice. Decent price and much better weight than the old gen. I'm tempted to get some.
> 
> I have ran SPD for the last two seasons of CX with decent luck. I've got the M980 XTR and some older 770XT pedals. The 980's suck in THICK mud. They do quite well in wet/soupy stuff. The 770 are much better in the thick stuff.
> 
> I have however killed 3 sets of the XTR pedals. Shimano replaced them all, but it is still a hassle. My newer sets are holding up much better, so I think shimano made a running change in the pedals.
> 
> My wife races with eggs. I still keep a spare set of them in the tool box and an old pair of shoes with egg cleats installed, incase it is a really nasty day.


I keep hearing about people having issues with the 980s. One of the reasons I went with SPDs in the first place was a spate of broken CB pedals- 5 in a year was way too much for me to trust them in 100 mile MTB races. 
I 'm sure Shimano has addressed whatever issues they had. I have a buddy still riding a pair of 747s with over 20,000 miles on them!

Los


----------



## ooklathemok

I started on spd's. I needed more float so I tried Speedplay Frogs. Still using the frogs, 10+ yrs. Tried out Eggbeaters, felt funny in the knees. Tried out Look Quartz, felt funny in the knees and inexplicable clipping out. The new Look S-Track pedals look good. I'll probably give those a try.


----------



## [email protected]

I totally agree here. Time Atac all the way.


----------



## Dajianshan

CB pedals are not really built for off road... or on-road for that matter. I have had Eggbeater 3 pedals break before ever venturing off the pavement. They may last a year... they may last 6 months.... they may last a few weeks like my Candies that had the spring fail on the left pedal on my seventh ride. The right spring failed on the eighth ride. 

Sure you can have them rebuilt... and in the meantime you can sit around. I've got races to compete in. I've got a team to work for. I don't have time to have my CB pedals fixed every time they break. Moreover, I can't afford the injuries caused by unclipping on a 20% grade and weaving into traffic, falling from the bike or from simply favoring the other leg when the springs start to fail. 


Having lost complete trust in CB, I will be trying out the new Look S-Track pedal in about a week. 

I know the Quartz is really bad, and I think Look knows this as well. Therefore I think they knocked some heads and probably put out a better product that, if it works, will be an alternative to CB. 

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Jamie McGowan

SPD for on and off in a race, running ect.


----------



## Kernyl

I have been using SPD's for cross. I like them. I have Speedplay on my road bike, but I don't think they would be good for cross, they're not as quick to get out of.


----------



## tednugent

Kernyl said:


> I have been using SPD's for cross. I like them. I have Speedplay on my road bike, but I don't think they would be good for cross, they're not as quick to get out of.


Speedplay has the "Frog" for off-road duties


----------



## MarvinK

tednugent said:


> Speedplay has the "Frog" for off-road duties


Frogs might be possibly the WORST mud pedals ever made. They keep showing off a new pedal every year at Interbike, but never seem capable of releasing it.


----------



## foto

MarvinK said:


> Frogs might be possibly the WORST mud pedals ever made. They keep showing off a new pedal every year at Interbike, but never seem capable of releasing it.


Frogs are good for touring bikes and recumbents. They suck on dirt.


----------



## tednugent

MarvinK said:


> Frogs might be possibly the WORST mud pedals ever made. They keep showing off a new pedal every year at Interbike, but never seem capable of releasing it.


People seem to like Shimano... not exactly a good mud pedal either. But they are extremely popular though.

But... as much as people hate Crank Brothers... with all my crashing... never had issues with them... including clay mud


----------



## ozzybmx

Interesting. I ride Time Atac Carbon XS on all my bikes, just got a set of the updated XS Carbon, now called XC8 for my CX bike. 
Didn't put much thought into why but I love these pedals for MTB, tried Shimano, Look and CB's, besides every pair of shoes have Time cleats so it just made sense. 
Glad to see good support for these pedals as intend to do some local races soon.


----------



## Kram

shapelike said:


> Cranks Bros are nice except they don't last.


NOT! I've been using Candy's since the dawn of time(ok, probably more like 6 or 7 years) and I have done nothing except lube them......


----------



## tednugent

I finally broke one with a big crash on my mountain bike riding single track.

It was my new Candy 2 pedals. The wing is jammed into the aluminum body and a lot of play in the bearings now.

Ironically, never broke a Candy C yet...


----------



## atpjunkie

ozzybmx said:


> Interesting. I ride Time Atac Carbon XS on all my bikes, just got a set of the updated XS Carbon, now called XC8 for my CX bike.
> Didn't put much thought into why but I love these pedals for MTB, tried Shimano, Look and CB's, besides every pair of shoes have Time cleats so it just made sense.
> Glad to see good support for these pedals as intend to do some local races soon.


you chose wisely


----------



## Fignon's Barber

atpjunkie said:


> you chose wisely


what do you like so much about the atac xc8? I'm using cb candy's now, but looking at either the Time or even the Look S-Track.


----------



## pmt

Conditions, conditions, conditions. A couple weeks ago at Capital Cross Classic in VA, guys on Eggbeaters were smashing the sh*t out of guys on SPDs because it was snowy and there was some peanut butter.


----------



## scooterman

The look mountain pedals, The Quartz and the S-Tracks are the worst pedals i've ever used. The Quartz springs get loose fast and you can rip your foot out. The S-tracks clog with mud (the front of the cleat just gets packed under the hooks and you have to push so hard to get in you forget your in a race), and have very un-positive clip in's and even worse clip outs. 

I'm going to re try the S-tracks on my mountain bike. But i would never ever use them again for cross.


----------



## clydeone

Fignon's Barber said:


> what do you like so much about the atac xc8? I'm using cb candy's now, but looking at either the Time or even the Look S-Track.


I have 2 pairs of ATACs and have had them since 2010 I have never done any maintenance to them. I have replaced cleats but probably only 1x every 18 months. In that same period of time with CB (Candies and EB) I would be greasing them every 3 months and replacing bearings at least 1x a year


----------



## jroden

i have eggbeaters that i keep greased up pretty often, maybe every 5 rides or somesuch. If I fall behind, the pedals will actually freeze in place when the bike sits in the garage. I have time Atacs that I use for much nastier service that I never touch and they still spin fine after a few seasons, including being used all winter in roadsalt.

I like the easy entry of the eggbeaters, but lately i have swapped back to the times and just use the eggbeaters on the mtb, mostly because I own a bunch. They are such poor quality in the way they are built, even the more expensive ones.


----------



## mistermustard

i use the time atac xc8. Had a lot of mud lately, mixed with various stuff that would stick in the pedals.. i put my feet on, it always clips. So I'm happy. I like the play on the pedal too. 
I like how it unclips as well. I don't find it hard at all, yet if i jump or bunny hop with it the bike won't fall off - ever. But if i fall and pull hard, even straight up, it will let go of my feet. very reassuring.

I must say that while it rarely happens, sometimes when its muddy im not 100% sure if ive clipped - then i give one turn of the crank and I know i was clipped (since the shoe sticks to the pedal).

Never really had any issue with them. I don't maintain them more than anything else. I just wash the bike after each use incl. pedals tho.


----------



## atpjunkie

dapperdan said:


> As I read this thread it got me thinking, so i started out on Times, had no issues but swapped to Egg beaters, thought they were the pedal to have, until i kept breaking them, had SL's and 3 Ti's ( 2 Ti's w/Ti spindle) had issues with them all breaking Got sick of sending them in for repair constantly so went with new XTR's and couldn't be happier. Just my .02


mistake was switching from Times when you had no issues


----------



## atpjunkie

jroden said:


> i have eggbeaters that i keep greased up pretty often, maybe every 5 rides or somesuch. If I fall behind, the pedals will actually freeze in place when the bike sits in the garage. I have time Atacs that I use for much nastier service that I never touch and they still spin fine after a few seasons, including being used all winter in roadsalt.
> 
> I like the easy entry of the eggbeaters, but lately i have swapped back to the times and just use the eggbeaters on the mtb, mostly because I own a bunch. They are such poor quality in the way they are built, even the more expensive ones.


what I have heard, poorly built, need pretty constant maintenance


----------



## Commendatore

Reportedly there have been improvements. I've run the cheap ones all season with no issues.


----------



## ozzybmx

Fignon's Barber said:


> what do you like so much about the atac xc8?


As above, i have tried nearly all pedal manufacturers and TIME are my fave, the XC8's or old XS Carbons are my preferred models due to weight v price.

There are the lightest of the range without paying over twice the price for the XC12 (Titan Ti) for only a 20g per pedal weight saving.


----------



## atpjunkie

Commendatore said:


> Reportedly there have been improvements. I've run the cheap ones all season with no issues.


but the fact that they had design flaws that needed improvements tells me a lot about the mfr.
Parts that break down easily are typically built on the cheap. As I said earlier, my times are over a decade old and barely need any servicing at all


----------



## Fignon's Barber

Just installed Time XC8 Carbons. Wow. The engagement is far better than the Candy SL's they replaced. A solid "snap" when you click in. I chose the 17 degree release angle, but seems to be too much (too much of an exaggerated foot movement). Will flip the cleats to the 13 degree angle ( for reference, Look Blade road pedals have release angle of 8-12 deg).


----------

